# الي خبراء الصرف



## eng amr2012 (10 ديسمبر 2015)

سؤال علي الماشي لخبراء الصرف
هل لابد من عمل تهبيط في البلاطة التي تقع تحت الـ (js) janitor sink ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## ENG/A.H.M (14 ديسمبر 2015)

لا يشترط ذلك


----------

